# Aero zu Treuen Händen



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Aero zu Treuen Händen April 25, 2003 - June 14, 2009 

I just got an email from his owner that Aero (from my Bastin X Nike litter) was killed in an auto accident. He had internal injuries that were too severe and she had to make the decision to put him down. She is absolutely devastated. I feel sick. It is like I have lost a family member.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

OH MY GOD -- NO...... I saw the name and was afraid to look. Oh Lisa, I am so sorry for the loss.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Oh Lisa, I'm so sorry!!! Sending prayers and healing thoughts to you & Aero's family.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

OMG Lisa, I'm so sorry.





















May he rest in peace.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Oh Lisa, I am so sorry for the loss!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Lisa, I am so sorry for you and especially for the owner of Areo.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my thoughts and prayers are with you and all that are involved.


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

I'm so very sorry for Aero, his owner and you lisa! Such a heartbreaker


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I'm so sorry...........


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss...
Run free Aero...


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Thank you.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear of this, my sympathies to you and to Aero's owner


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

My sympathies to you and Aero's owner.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

My condolences to you as well as to the dog's family. Everytime I take my dog for a ride, I am always scared that could happen.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I am so sorry Lisa...he was way too young...my sympathies to his owner as well - I hope she is not hurt.








Aero


Lee


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

So sorry to hear that, Lisa.







Aero


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Lisa,

Our thoughts are with you and his owner/family.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

RIP, Aero.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Please extend our sympathies to his owner and many hugs for you.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

How sad, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

This is tragic. I am very sorry.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> Such a tragedy, I am so sorry.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

my deepest sympathies to all whose lives are touched by aero.


----------

